# Cubers in Chambersburg PA



## jackattackcat (Sep 17, 2019)

Any cubers in guilford?


----------



## cometcubes (Apr 12, 2021)

No


----------



## Kdogs (Mar 19, 2022)

Im in the Gettysburg area


----------

